# Gothic 2 Schöne Schätze



## Brett (5. November 2005)

*Gothic 2 Schöne Schätze*

Ich möchte mal wissen, wo es schöne, wertvolle sachen zu holen gibt.
Ich weiss wo man die Drachenschneide bekommt. Ein paar verstecke hab ich schon gefunden. also schon etwas versteckte Orte, bitte


----------



## Namuraz (5. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Schöne Schätze*

beim haus der totenwächter gibts ne schöne magische armbrust o. bogen.. weiß nich mehr genau... aber magische pfeile sin halt rar....

und beim banditenlager (onars hof) gibts noch nen feuerbogen...
sonst gibts da nich viel "versteckte orte" ist ja schließlich kein morrowind


----------



## Voodoo-Priester (6. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Schöne Schätze*

Versteckte Orte... hmm..

da wäre z.b. die Schatzinsel. da gibts aber nichts besonderes. nur nen schatz eben   

aber sonst gibts tatsächlich nix zu entdecken in dem sinne!

grüße 

voodoo


----------



## Tiger39 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Schöne Schätze*



			
				Voodoo-Priester am 06.11.2005 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Versteckte Orte... hmm..
> 
> da wäre z.b. die Schatzinsel. da gibts aber nichts besonderes. nur nen schatz eben
> aber sonst gibts tatsächlich nix zu entdecken in dem sinne!
> ...


----------



## Brett (7. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Schöne Schätze*



			
				Tiger39 am 07.11.2005 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo-Priester am 06.11.2005 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homerclon (8. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Schöne Schätze*



			
				Brett am 07.11.2005 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger39 am 07.11.2005 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den "Ring der Unbesiegbarkeit" hast du auch schon gefunden?
Der Kartenzeichner Brahim, im Hafenviertel von Khorinis verkauft ab Kapitel 3 eine "Sehr sehr Alte Karte" da ist der Fundort eingezeichnet.


----------



## Brett (8. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Schöne Schätze*

Ja, auch den


----------



## psoFan03 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Schöne Schätze*

Schau dich mal auf der Oberwelt um. Da findest du oft versteckte Höhlen, in denen wahre 'Raritäten' versteckt sind. Sonst kann man aber auch noch den 'Adel' ausrauben (oder halt "umhauen"), da findet man auch immer was Gutes, besonders Händler in oberen Vierteln.


----------



## Terriarur (19. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Schöne Schätze*

mich hauen die immer gleich um wenn ich ihr haus betrete... alle bürger und paladine im oberen viertel gegen mich...


----------



## HanFred (19. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Schöne Schätze*



			
				Terriarur am 19.11.2005 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> mich hauen die immer gleich um wenn ich ihr haus betrete... alle bürger und paladine im oberen viertel gegen mich...


musst halt des nachts in ihre häuser schleichen... wen sie schlafen. und Wambo von der wache bestechen... obwohl... ich hab's auch schon mal ohne geschafft.


----------



## Tiger39 (19. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Schöne Schätze*

warst du schon in allen türmen der stadt ??? da liegen immer schöne sachen rum


----------

